# Algae making people dumb.



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

http://pda.sciencealert.com.au/news/20142910-26415.html

This is an article about a virus in fresh water green algae that is able to infect people and make them 10% less intelligent. The study was conducted in Baltimore. Anyone from baltimore? With 43% of the subjects infected. No data on the rest of the world but be careful taking advice from people from Baltimore!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Well that is terrifying. 

No wonder it has taken the hobby 50+ years to understand why algae affects our tanks


----------



## cstmg8 (Sep 14, 2014)

Ever seen The Happening??? .......... It's starting......

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

I dant thimks ist asfktud my yet


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

And some people think eating algae is good for you....I say leave the algae to the fish and eat higher plants.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

pandragon said:


> And some people think eating algae is good for you....I say leave the algae to the fish and eat higher plants.


Or better yet, eat the fish!


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Mmmm fish, now I am hungry.....At least the fish tend to be able to get rid of the virus and what might be left gets destroyed in the cooking process. Although I think I would only eat the normal food fishes like trout, salmon, tuna, bass, etc with fins and scales just in case.


----------

